# [SOLVED] Offline translator?



## Daniel 1993 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi, I was wonder about there is any spanish translators that are working without internet sacess? I often work without internet and have been searching around a bit but I could not find anything...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Offline translator?*

Hello,

Are referring to somelike like this one, on CD?
There are plenty of them online, you may google 'Spanish Translator'


----------



## Daniel 1993 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Offline translator?*

Ehm... it is software I'm looking for. A lot of the translator I have tried to download don't work when I disconnect the internet...


----------



## Daniel 1993 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Offline translator?*

Something like google translate that works without internet access... Doesn't is exist?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Offline translator?*



Daniel 1993 said:


> Something like google translate that works without internet access... Doesn't is exist?


That's why I have recommended a CD and it doesn't require you to have internet access but play or run it in your computer.


----------



## Daniel 1993 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Offline translator?*

So there is none free? As there are pleny of translators out there I thought there had to be a free offline one too :/


----------



## Daniel 1993 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Offline translator?*

Found a 30-days-trial after some googling, and it works offline. I thought there had to be some free software out there, but I might end up buying it or something similar. Thanks for trying...

I'm just marking it as solved. Looks like there are no well known translators-programs as I were hoping for...


----------

